# British teacher arrested



## AndyCrick (Apr 3, 2013)

Does anyone know the British expat teacher detained in Abu Dhabi for allegedly having lunch with a married man?

The story has been reported by 7days and in The Sun

I'm a journalist with The Sun and I wanted to find out more information in order to raise awareness of her plight.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

LOL @ the Sun being linked with journalism and news.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It does seem like an odd story. It does highlight that there is only ever an issue... when the police are called. But boy, when police are called the archaic laws are front and center


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> It does seem like an odd story. It does highlight that there is only ever an issue... when the police are called. But boy, when police are called the archaic laws are front and center


I recall the story in 7Days from a couple weeks ago. Apparently the man (whose house the lady was at) had been reported to authorities by his wife for some kind of domestic abuse and she had left him. So I imagine some people may have been "monitoring". (If you see some guys walking around by themselves that you have never seen before in your neighborhood, in khandouras without the head garb, and talking on mobile phones, good chance they are L.E. At least that is historically the case in Dubai.)


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

There is bound to be more to this story than what has been reported.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Roadworrier said:


> they are L.E.


What does mean L.E. 

Thanks


----------



## Chimborazo (Oct 10, 2012)

LE = Law Enforcement.

LEO =	Law Enforcement Officer.


----------



## zulu52 (May 7, 2013)

I dont think the story is 100% true or it is missing some facts, because there is a law here that states that if it Consensual and they are not doing anything 18+ in public no one has the authority to say anything at all


----------

